# Long Term Rental wanted in mojacar



## elainef (Feb 13, 2008)

My son and girlfriend are expecting a baby and are looking for a long term rental around the mojacar area. Any help appreciated


----------



## kepahe (Jul 1, 2008)

*Long Term let in Almeria (Vera-Mojacar-Garrucha Area)*

we are currently letting our home in vera if you are still looking..
its a 3bed 2bath ground floor and NICELY furnished home with a good garden and southfacing. It is available for rent from September on.

can this be still of your interest?

Regards,

Victor


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kepahe said:


> we are currently letting our home in vera if you are still looking..
> its a 3bed 2bath ground floor and NICELY furnished home with a good garden and southfacing. It is available for rent from September on.
> 
> can this be still of your interest?
> ...


The OP was in Feb, but you might be lucky


----------



## Jools9999 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi kepahe

We may be interested in taking a 6 month let from September onwards. Can you let me know how much and if it's an apartment, duplex etc? Also are pets allowed, we have one very well behaved dog. Cheers, Julia


----------

